# Cracks using transfer paper



## cosmicwhodini (Jan 10, 2008)

I have to date tried 6 or so different kinds of transfer paper all producing the same result - once washed the t-shirt image is cracked. I also notice before I wash it if I stretch it it cracks - not a good start. 

I am using a heat press.

Sometimes the image is even half off when washing. I checked my printer settings - set to 600 dpi. I am using an HP injet printer.

Why is this happening? Is there a certain type of paper I need for this not to crack. I want to see them eventually so them to be perfect.

I have a screen printing kit too, but I can only use 2 colours. With regards to space and time I cannot add more arms for more colours so hence I would like to try iron on transfers.

I am using plastisol inks which are fantastico! I have been reading that plastisol transfers are great but of course I would need to get these made and that will add to the cost of my t-shirts. I am in the UK and the US company I found wants to ship them to me at $3.95 e/a!

Please help I am almost bald.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

what type of ink does that HP use ?
Need pigment inks like the ones that come with the espson c88+ and other models.
If its a dye ink that is probably why.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

What type of transfer did you use on your last pressing? To my knowledge HP does not use pigment based inks. I use Iron all transfers printed with an Epson C88+, not sure what the european equivelent is any Epson that uses Durbrite inks should be o.k. . There are so many wash varibles could also be that. also, what pressure and temp. are you using?
Mike


----------



## cosmicwhodini (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi I believe the HP uses dye based inks. I keep hearing I should be using an epson, but the transfer paper I have says its ok for epson; canon; hp and lexmark printers. The pressure is set so I am unsure what it is. The guy who sold it to me showed me how to do it and did not mention pressure - anyway is no way of changing the pressure. The temp I use varies around 180-190 degrees celcius. I press for around 15 seconds. All this are according to instructions on sheets I bought.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Howdy
Its gonna be your ink.
Do a search for HP and you will find quite a few discussions about them.
Gotta use the pigment ink.
I do recall (maybe not right tho) that sometimes with HP the black might be pigment but the colors were not. 
But I do drink lots of beer so memory is foggy 

For pressure put a dollar bill with about 1/4 of it hanging out in the middle of each side and see if you can pull it out. If you can easily then too light of pressure. Some effort medium pressure. Hard then heavy pressure.
(estimating here so its not a exact science but hopefully gives a idea of it.)


Good Luck
Mark


----------



## cosmicwhodini (Jan 10, 2008)

You guys are not the first to mention Epson to me I have been told a C120 or C88 is good. I have also been told sublimation works too. I am getting a little confused. Will any Epson that uses pigment dye work - could you tell me a little about sublimation too please. Could I just use normal transfer paper once I get the epson or will I need special paper - heard a lot about Iron on? Oh I'm In England, however I do have a dollar bill from travels to your land in the past. 

Cheers
Nina


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

In England you can get the epson D88 which is the same as the C88 over here.

Dye sublimation and inkjet transfers are two different things. Dye sublimation is for polyester material only, inkjet transfers are for all types of cotton materials.

You can learn more about dye sub at DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing. or by reading threads here: dye sub related topics at T-Shirt Forums

In order to get the best output, you should use the best materials. That means for inkjet transfers you'll need to buy quality inkjet transfer paper.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Nina, just wanted to respond about your cracking problem. That problem is DIRECTLY related to the paper that you're using. The last two transfer papers out on the market, IronAll and Jet Pro SoftStretch actually stretch, and do not crack at all. In addition, they have a very soft feel, and after washing, it's hard to feel the difference between the area with the transfer and an area without a transfer on it. The area with the transfer will actually drape too, unlike other transfers out there that are stiff...

I know this from experience, as the transfer paper I was using previous to the IronAll cracked TERRIBLY! I'm currently using the Jet Pro SofStretch sold by Coastal Business, because it stretches AND does not fade as much. I LOVE this paper! Once the shirt is pressed and the paper backing is peeled, simply stretch the shirt a little horizontally and vertically, and you're good to go! This helps the transfer material is settle between the "ribs" in the material...

By the way, I also started off using an HP printer with dye inks -- they wash out really fast, and will not work so great for substrates like t-shirts that require washing. If you must use that printer, simply use it for tote bags, puzzles or mousepads that won't be washed.

Melissa


----------



## cosmicwhodini (Jan 10, 2008)

Oooo Melissa I am so glad you posted! I have been told it's pressure and the amount of time I am pressing etc. but not the paper. But I have tried around 6 different paper types - some just peel away with the image still attached to the paper; some leave a white glossy paper so you can't see the image at all.

I bought some off Ebay as I do not want to spend a fortune while I'm testing and this paper has come out ok - haven't washed yet as I obviously need to wait 24 hours before I can.

I actually bought an Epson on Saturday. It might be C92 in the US - I belive we use D in front as opposed to you using C. I have been in touch with Lou who I have seen on this site too an he has given me some sound advice.

Yes I saw the jet Prostretch paper as one of his recommendations. I keep seeing Ironall. Both these products are not av here so shipping is going to be a prob for me, but i want to try these prouducts to see if they are indeed as great as everyone says. 

Thanks for the others re sublimation - I think that's a great idea too and will check that out too.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

cosmicwhodini said:


> Oooo Melissa I am so glad you posted! I have been told it's pressure and the amount of time I am pressing etc. but not the paper. But I have tried around 6 different paper types - some just peel away with the image still attached to the paper; some leave a white glossy paper so you can't see the image at all.




No problem -- that's what the Forum is for -- to share experiences and to help when possible!  Being that you're in the UK, getting the IronAll or the Jet Pro SofStretch may be more expensive, but trust me, it's WORTH IT! I was doing shirts privately, and was afraid to take this hobby any further, and develop it into a real business, because I was afraid to get negative feedback from customers about the cracking. Now that I have the IronAll and Jet Pro SofStretch, I don't have to worry about that anymore! The Jet Pro SofStretch is seeming like it's the "way to go" since it's also stretchy, doesn't crack, AND retains the color better than IronAll that does fade quite a bit. Believe me, your problem is definitely your paper!!

I'm also thinking that the paper that has NO image and is glossy, MIGHT be opaque paper. With opaque paper (which is used for dark colored shirts), you do not mirror print it. You print it orientated the correct way, and then press the shirt with parchment paper or teflon sheet on top of the right-side-up-image. OR, the problem may be that you're printing on the wrong side of the paper. Don't laugh -- it has happened to quite a few members!




> I bought some off Ebay as I do not want to spend a fortune while I'm testing and this paper has come out ok - haven't washed yet as I obviously need to wait 24 hours before I can.


Be careful of what you buy on Ebay. Make sure that what you're buying is a QUALITY COMMERCIAL grade paper, or you won't get the results that you're looking for. [/quote]



> I actually bought an Epson on Saturday. It might be C92 in the US - I belive we use D in front as opposed to you using C. I have been in touch with Lou who I have seen on this site too an he has given me some sound advice.
> 
> Yes I saw the jet Prostretch paper as one of his recommendations. I keep seeing Ironall. Both these products are not av here so shipping is going to be a prob for me, but i want to try these prouducts to see if they are indeed as great as everyone says.




First off, Lou is the BEST!! When I have a problem, he's the first person I turn to!!  Secondly, Lou is very experienced and very knowledgeable, which is why he recommended the Epson printer (pigment is a MUST in doing shirts) and why he recommends the Jet Pro SofStretch. He makes these recommendations because he's actually tried a wide range of products, and knows what's good (and what's not). So, between my recommendation  and Lou's  , I would simply try to find a way to get your hands on the Jet Pro SofStretch and stop spending money on unknown brands of paper off of Ebay.

Good luck!
Melissa


----------



## jh41 (Dec 2, 2007)

cosmicwhodini said:


> Oooo Melissa I am so glad you posted! I have been told it's pressure and the amount of time I am pressing etc. but not the paper. But I have tried around 6 different paper types - some just peel away with the image still attached to the paper; some leave a white glossy paper so you can't see the image at all.





Just remember to post the results of what you changed and why you think it did/didnt work!

-jh


----------



## cosmicwhodini (Jan 10, 2008)

Sure - at present I am looking for Jet Pro SofStretch paper and the shipping is $60 for me. But this is using UPS. Surely using your mail system would be cheaper? If I sent say DHL yeah the shipping would be huge but our post would be a 1/3 of that. I can't spend £90 on paper that's silly!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Did you contact Coastal Business? Yes, I'm sure that the US Postal Service would be much cheaper than $60 (UPS rate) for shipping!

If you're able to get it shipped via USPS, then I would suggest buying a lot of it to dollar-cost-average your price per sheet down!

Melissa


----------



## cosmicwhodini (Jan 10, 2008)

yes Melissa I am talking to Wes now. I actually looked up the UPS site and informed him that it could be a lot less - he said he's having talks with UPS today as he had not heard of the service I informed him about. I don't suppose US ships a lot to overseas as the post is so high - I wait and see what he says. It will be more like $20 or so. Once I have all my info I will probably make a new post so all UK and others can see it is possible to get stuff using cheaper postage.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I use HP printers, and their vivera ink, and the soft transfer paper from Dharma Trading.

I find that if I print at 300dpi rather than 600dpi, I get a much better result. Also, let your transfer dry for at least 15 minutes (or better yet, 30 minutes) after printing.

I've not experienced any cracking or peeling, and that "cracking" you refer to when you stretch the tee before washing, is a problem usually only on a ribbed fabric.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

deChez, cracking is not exclusive to ribbed substrates. It depends on the paper that you're using, really. I didn't really want to name the paper that I was using previously, but... it was the Alpha Double Green paper, and it had a heavy, plasticy hand to it before washing, and cracked badly after a wash or two. I was applying to Hanes Heavyweight 50/50 t-shirts. The same shirts pressed with IronAll and Jet Pro SofStretch did not crack whatsoever, and they had a beautiful, soft hand -- I was impressed when the shirt draped while wearing the transfer did too! The shirts made with the IronAll paper have been washed probably two dozen times, and still no cracking -- fading, yes -- but no cracking at all. To be fair, I haven't done that much testing, as far as two dozen washes with the Jet Pro SofStretch as of yet (mostly due to the fact that I had a problem with the Durabrite inks and have had to switch to heat transfer ink and refillable cartridges, and I haven't had the time or the guts to attempt filling them yet), but I am sure based upon other Member's posts that the JPSS will hold up very well, even after two dozen washes.

I had seen the Dharma Trading paper a long time ago, and wondered how it was... What is your experience with it? Soft hand? Cracking? Color retention? Color vibrancy? I'm curious to know...

Melissa


----------



## cosmicwhodini (Jan 10, 2008)

I see this is in the US again. It will cost me $27 to ship to me. I Just washed the ones I did yesterday using my epson and I have the same result - after washing on 40 C which is about 100 F. I washed them inside out and they look dreadful. I am looking at the paper name and it's not really clear. One calls itself Proffesional - another is off ebay from hercules inks. It's funny as the evolution2 paper I have which also cracked seems to be from a good company.

I need some UK suppliers in the long term - am surfing the net to find some as this forum seems to be mostly US people.


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

I have used the HP Vivera ink in a HP Deskjet 5940 and had NO PROBLEMS what so ever with the cracking or peeling with the JetPro Sofstretch!!!!!

I did have a cracking with the other paper I was using from OneStop Inc. though.
It was a paper from Coastal... I do not remember the number right off hand..But I can get it if needed... 


The Jetpro SofStretch ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## cosmicwhodini (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Scott Im trying to get hold of some now from coastal!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> deChez, cracking is not exclusive to ribbed substrates. It depends on the paper that you're using, really. I didn't really want to name the paper that I was using previously, but... it was the Alpha Double Green paper, and it had a heavy, plasticy hand to it before washing, and cracked badly after a wash or two. I was applying to Hanes Heavyweight 50/50 t-shirts. The same shirts pressed with IronAll and Jet Pro SofStretch did not crack whatsoever, and they had a beautiful, soft hand -- I was impressed when the shirt draped while wearing the transfer did too! The shirts made with the IronAll paper have been washed probably two dozen times, and still no cracking -- fading, yes -- but no cracking at all. To be fair, I haven't done that much testing, as far as two dozen washes with the Jet Pro SofStretch as of yet (mostly due to the fact that I had a problem with the Durabrite inks and have had to switch to heat transfer ink and refillable cartridges, and I haven't had the time or the guts to attempt filling them yet), but I am sure based upon other Member's posts that the JPSS will hold up very well, even after two dozen washes.
> 
> I had seen the Dharma Trading paper a long time ago, and wondered how it was... What is your experience with it? Soft hand? Cracking? Color retention? Color vibrancy? I'm curious to know...
> 
> Melissa


You're correct that cracking is not exclusive to ribbed substrates. What I meant to convey was that even with the best paper, you can get cracking on even 1X1 ribbed tees. Lots of newbies don't realize that. 

As for the Dharma Trading paper, I have had consistenly good experience with it. I don't know who the manufacturer is because they repackage it; it may in fact be Ironall.

It has a very soft hand, even before washing. I've not had any cracking issues. As for how it wears...I have shirts that have been washed at least a dozen times and still look darn good (keep in mind that I'm using HP vivera ink). I wash in cold water though, which may make a difference.

I've made shirts for several bands, and a couple of benefit concerts. Because my husband is a musician, I've had the opportunity to see many of the shirts I've made after they've been worn and washed a numer of times. Additionally, EVERYBODY knows I made those shirts, and I've not had one complaint about the durability.

The designs on the Sand colored Gildan shirts seem to look best after considerable wear. Where as black on pink shows the fade faster...go figure.

I've tried other transfers (can't even remember which now, as it's been a couple of years). I just liked the ones from Dharma best. It also helps that they are just an hour away from me so...if I order by 11 a.m., I have my order in the next days mail...and in a real pinch, I can will call.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for relating your experience with the Dharma paper! I appreciate it. If it's IronAll under yet another name (there's so many, it's hard to keep up! LOL) I think it will have a bluish-green backing paper. Is that the same as yours? Does the Dharma paper stretch? Are you experiencing fading? (That may give a clue as to whether it is IronAll paper or not as well as the color of the backing paper)
You mentioned that you're using Vivera Ink, which is pigmented ink so I doubt that would cause any fading to occur.

I loved the IronAll, but it does fade considerably. My friend was wearing the pregnancy shirt I made for her yesterday (was made with IronAll), and it still looks great, but it did fade quite a bit... I haven't had the time to do the wash testing that I wanted to do with the Jet Pro SofStretch, but I guess there's only so many hours in a day, right?

Melissa


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Thanks for relating your experience with the Dharma paper! I appreciate it. If it's IronAll under yet another name (there's so many, it's hard to keep up! LOL) I think it will have a bluish-green backing paper. Is that the same as yours? Does the Dharma paper stretch? Are you experiencing fading? (That may give a clue as to whether it is IronAll paper or not as well as the color of the backing paper)
> You mentioned that you're using Vivera Ink, which is pigmented ink so I doubt that would cause any fading to occur.
> 
> I loved the IronAll, but it does fade considerably. My friend was wearing the pregnancy shirt I made for her yesterday (was made with IronAll), and it still looks great, but it did fade quite a bit... I haven't had the time to do the wash testing that I wanted to do with the Jet Pro SofStretch, but I guess there's only so many hours in a day, right?
> ...


Yep...it has that greenish blue back, and it does stretch. As I said, I haven't had a problem with fade (of course we always expect some). 

I printing at 300dpi, and letting the transfer dry for at least 15 minutes before pressing. Also, I pre-press the shirts to get moisture out first. I'm pressing for 16 seconds at 400 degrees with a pretty firm pressure. 

Am I doing anything different than you usually do? Just curious.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> I didn't really want to name the paper that I was using previously, but... it was the Alpha Double Green paper, and it had a heavy, plasticy hand to it before washing, and cracked badly after a wash or two.


Hey Melissa,
I'm going to join you on this convo. I asked for the sample pack from Alpha. Inside was a swatch of tee material with an image pressed on it. I gave the material a little stretch, and the image cracked like crazy. I was so surprised. I never tested the paper, why would I after that? It was not good. I'm down right now with "flu-like" symptoms, but still escaping here to take my mind off things, I'll PM you soon. Thank you so much for your PM until I am able to write to you. I hope you get those inks filled, it's like you are so close to finding out if it could be your dream come true.... as far as inks go! 
Best wishes, Kelly


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

deChez said:


> Yep...it has that greenish blue back, and it does stretch. As I said, I haven't had a problem with fade (of course we always expect some).
> 
> I printing at 300dpi, and letting the transfer dry for at least 15 minutes before pressing. Also, I pre-press the shirts to get moisture out first. I'm pressing for 16 seconds at 400 degrees with a pretty firm pressure.
> 
> Am I doing anything different than you usually do? Just curious.


The only thing different that I am doing is pressing at 375 for 25 seconds. I got my paper from Coastal under their "Everlast" brand, but it's the same paper. Great paper, but definitely does fade. I'm using Epson pigment ink (not the Vivera) -- maybe that's the difference? Don't know, but I'm hoping the JPSS will keep the color better. I do see a difference in the vibrancy of colors and a bit more crispness in photos. Almost all the members here have reported marked fading with the IronAll/Everlast/Dharma paper so at least I'm not alone!  

Melissa


----------

